# CB CLUTCH OF ALDABRA HATCHLINGS



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Laurie (Sep 22, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 22, 2012)

Send them to me.


----------



## Julius25 (Sep 22, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Send them to me.



And for me too 
they are so cuuuuuuuute !!!!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 22, 2012)

too cute!


----------



## Alan RF (Sep 22, 2012)

Julius25 said:


> And for me too
> they are so cuuuuuuuute !!!!



And me


----------



## wellington (Sep 22, 2012)

Love it. Are the black larger ones from an older clutch or do you get that kind of varied color and size in one clutch?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 22, 2012)

wellington said:


> Love it. Are the black larger ones from an older clutch or do you get that kind of varied color and size in one clutch?



*Ours all start out brownish and turn blackish within about ten days. This is one clutch!*


----------



## Tom (Sep 22, 2012)

Every time is see this it makes my heart happy.

Awesome work Greg! I mean really fantastic stuff. Congratulations.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 22, 2012)

Tom said:


> Every time is see this it makes my heart happy.
> 
> Awesome work Greg! I mean really fantastic stuff. Congratulations.



*Thank you sir!*


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 22, 2012)

They are so awesome..


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 22, 2012)

That is awesome! Can I have it??????

-Drew


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 23, 2012)

Greg .....you can ship those out West when ever your ready ! 


"Dear Santa" .................................


----------



## Savannah30 (Sep 23, 2012)

LOVE em!! Really cute lil guys...its amazing how fast they grow and how little they start out


----------



## Alb317 (Sep 23, 2012)

Those are amazingly little compare to the full size. Unfortunately, even though I am extremely fascinated with the Aldabra tortoise, I am unable to house or keep such a big tortoise. Maybe later in life I will  Great looking tortoises though


----------



## ShadowRancher (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh I love it when you post new hatchling pictures, it's always a treat  I've been wondering though do/can you temp sex aldebra at all? Or aRe they all a lovely little surprise?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 23, 2012)

ShadowRancher said:


> Oh I love it when you post new hatchling pictures, it's always a treat  I've been wondering though do/can you *temp sex *aldebra at all? Or aRe they all a lovely little surprise?



*We usually do not, usually all at the same temperature!*


----------



## ShadowRancher (Sep 23, 2012)

Cool I was just curious  and I apologize for the spelling and grammar above (stupid touch screens)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 24, 2012)

ShadowRancher said:


> *I was just curious*


----------



## kanalomele (Sep 24, 2012)

Have you ever experimented with your temps to improve your hatch rate? I'm obsessed with this at present as this was my first year with a 100% hatch rate for my Russians. But I know that is relatively rare. Does it make a difference that yours are such a large growing species?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 24, 2012)

kanalomele said:


> *Have you ever experimented with your temps to improve your hatch rate? * I'm obsessed with this at present as this was my first year with a 100% hatch rate for my Russians. But I know that is relatively rare. Does it make a difference that yours are such a large growing species?



*I do not experiment much these days with what has been working well for many years. I strive to have full development with all fertile eggs. Our hatch rate is really good, with of course some occasional glitches. I do not feel that there is any influences on our hatch rates in regards to them being a giant species.*


----------

